# Field Goose Blind



## Shaun69007

A few buddies and I are starting to get into the Goose Hunting around Central Ohio. We have accessed a couple real good pieces of land between water sources that the geese land in the fields we are hunting. As being new to the sport, we are wanting to build inexpensive blinds for the fields. My question is, is there an height issue if hunting cut corn fields. Our idea was to take a camping recliner and building a blind around it for a tip up and shoot. We obviously will screen the heck out of it but I wasnt sure if somthing sticking up in a flat field will deter the geese from landing to the decoy's. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank You,
Shaun


----------



## firstflight111

spend the money and get a good layout blind power hunters are great for corn fields ....always lay with the rows never cross the rows... if you look on ebay you can find some for 80 dollars ...


----------



## Minnowhead

+1 on what first flight said. Geese may fall for your set up during early goose season. But now they are getting wary and sometimes require a little more stealth. Layout blinds are very easy to haul out into the field amongst the other stuff, like tons of decoys. A layout blind will keep you dry if you get caught in a wet snow storm or rain shower. My 2 cents.


----------



## Captain Kevin

Layout blinds are the only way to go, however, I'd recommend a Ground Force, over a Power hunter. Just more comfortable.


----------



## firstflight111

Captain Kevin said:


> Layout blinds are the only way to go, however, I'd recommend a Ground Force, over a Power hunter. Just more comfortable.


ground force are great for skinny guys ..and take to long to brush up ...


----------



## WeekendWarrior

We added 4 of these to the trailer. Been using the Finisher for 10 years. These are the exact same!! Only difference is the material is a little thinner. But this makes them lighter!!

http://www.killzonehunting.com/hunting-ground-blinds/lay-n-slay-layout-waterfowl-hunting-blind.html

Also, Central Ohio sux for ducks!!


----------



## firstflight111

WeekendWarrior said:


> We added 4 of these to the trailer. Been using the Finisher for 10 years. These are the exact same!! Only difference is the material is a little thinner. But this makes them lighter!!
> 
> http://www.killzonehunting.com/hunting-ground-blinds/lay-n-slay-layout-waterfowl-hunting-blind.html
> 
> Also, Central Ohio sux for ducks!!


how wide is the opeing on them ..not trying to knock them but with big WIDE GUYS small blinds are no fun ..


----------



## Shaun69007

I am a smaller guy but not that small. the other guys i am hunting with are big boys. We built a goose blind at a lease that we have but we are wanting to field hunt across from my house so i didnt want a goose blind set up on somebody elses property. Thanks for the help


----------



## WeekendWarrior

firstflight111 said:


> how wide is the opeing on them ..not trying to knock them but with big WIDE GUYS small blinds are no fun ..


Good point. I know some heavies in out group switched over to the Migrator for that reason.


----------



## firstflight111

I am 6'5'' 320 lbs and the power hunter is okay for me .....


----------



## wildman

I am going to be hnest... laydowns are great but I had a problem with spending the money when I first started. 

I bought a roll of the palm leaves/fake grass from bass pro and a chair that rocked and folded together from walmart... any way's one piece of grass went over my body and the other around the back side as the birds locked up I would just lean up and was in position to shoot. I swear the grass blended in with the corn better than the laydown half stubbled... two people with the chairs and one pack of 4 grasses to split $90.. it works on the river or non the edge of a lake blends in most everywhere. I still use it when it is needed..

Laydown blinds are very nice help keep the weather off of you. but if you are just getting into it, it can be expensive. This is one thing that you can save money but yet it will not hinder you by going cheaper.. The chair is a big part of the comfort. I would have to show a pic of it to understand exactly what I am talking about. 

$90 bucks for this or $500 for two layout blind's... If you like the sport then next year go buy the cool kid stuff...


----------



## Shaun69007

That is kind of what i am getting at. We went out today in our "goose blind". We seen geese but we couldnt get any takers to come in. I have no clue what I am doing and i feel i really suck at it. It does get frustrating when I feel I am a very experienced deer hunter but suck at somthing other than that. The guys I go with are also not experienced. So I guess you can call it hunting and hopefully we get better and put some meat on the smoke pole. I love to try new hunting things and I would be willing to trade a rabbit hunt (I have 4 Great dogs) for anybody that would be interested in taking me out and showing me the ropes. I hate being that guy but I would be willing to trade a hunt so i can atleast take feel I did a payback.



wildman said:


> I am going to be hnest... laydowns are great but I had a problem with spending the money when I first started.
> 
> I bought a roll of the palm leaves/fake grass from bass pro and a chair that rocked and folded together from walmart... any way's one piece of grass went over my body and the other around the back side as the birds locked up I would just lean up and was in position to shoot. I swear the grass blended in with the corn better than the laydown half stubbled... two people with the chairs and one pack of 4 grasses to split $90.. it works on the river or non the edge of a lake blends in most everywhere. I still use it when it is needed..
> 
> Laydown blinds are very nice help keep the weather off of you. but if you are just getting into it, it can be expensive. This is one thing that you can save money but yet it will not hinder you by going cheaper.. The chair is a big part of the comfort. I would have to show a pic of it to understand exactly what I am talking about.
> 
> $90 bucks for this or $500 for two layout blind's... If you like the sport then next year go buy the cool kid stuff...


----------



## wildman

If you were so far away I would totaly take you up on it. 3 of us killed 10 green heads Sateday morning.

What dec's are you using?

What a type of area are you hunting...

Do you call what calls?

For duck this is a cheap call that work's to bring them in closer... We call it the brother-inlaw call...
http://www.basspro.com/Primos-Feedin&39;-Mallard-Duck-Call/product/26200/

A easy goose call that works well. not to expencive.
http://www.basspro.com/Sean-Mann-Eastern-Shoreman-Express-Goose-Call/product/42602/

A good duck call to bring them back that isn't to expencive..
http://www.basspro.com/Primos-Loretta-Hen-Classic-DoubleReed-Duck-Call/product/81178/

These were good cheap calles that we have found most rookies can call or learn to. I hunt with a few guy's that are just sick at calling. They have the high dollar calls. But again with these calls I have listed have brought alots of bird's in...

I used this stuff when I first started. It worked well in most every setting.. and it is cheap.

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Camo-Grass-Mats/product/82351/

Use it with a stadiam chair.. I have a chair that sits on the ground folds together and has a rocker type bottom. It is great when I combo it with the grass it works awsome for the price..

Decoy. I started out with shells for geese. and floaters for duck's. If you like duck hunting the one thing that I would not skimp on is decoys. If you field hunt I have found that standers duck and goose seem to work the best... Avery produces seen to be a fav. of the guys I hunt with..

I hope this helps get you started.. I have also found that Duck and goose hunters are very protective of the spot's... It is funny how crappy it can get..


----------



## Shaun69007

I am using a Ducks Unlimited wooden goose call that I found in an old gun cabinet. I think it sounds pretty decent from what i have heard on the internet but I still have a lot of work to do. We built a blind on the edge of a corn field tucked against a hill side with tall grass. Here is a picture. We added more screening since this picture. More grass and corn stalks. We also covered with roof with grasses. We are hunting a field down in a little "valley" if you want to call it that next to a wetspot in the field.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

The blind looks SWEET! But, we no longer construct actual blinds. The geese/ducks see these things all the way down the flyway. Lay amongst your decoys. Better chance of finishing. We flood a bean field and I recently noticed that the new birds were not finishing and I solely believe the water control structure protruding from the water hole made them think twice.


----------



## wildman

They blind looks cool.. The only thing is, what I have found is that one day they may be there and another they may not. That is where the mobility blinds comes in. 

I by no means know everything, hell I have only been doing this for 7 years but I was in your same spot 7 years ago. even 6 or 5 years ago.LOL

I have found that they like to land or group up away from wood lines and a lot of the time on some of the highest areas in a field. Not always, but more often than not.

I have a golf course that we hunt and there is only one tree by the lake. A pine tree so 3 of us will cram under it. It works well so I am sure that the height of the blind might be ok all you can do is try it... I do agree with Weekendwarrior Ideally you want to be as flat and blind in as you can..


----------



## firstflight111

and you'r camo makes a big deal when hunting ducks and geese... camo from head to toe and dont move till you take you'r shot... most of the time while i am driving around looking i see guy walking around blinds open and they wonder why birds don't come in... i get set way before daylight and get in lay down and shut up ...most of the time duck's are the first to show up even before shooting time ..and if you smoke dont whil you'r hunting ducks and geese can smell that ..hide well dont move around learn when to call never call at a bird when he's comming right at you always winds and talis well ...

not showing off but you can see what our layout blinds look like ..










that how to brush up a blind ..now that rafta grass that stayes on my blinds


----------



## firstflight111

wildman said:


> They blind looks cool.. The only thing is, what I have found is that one day they may be there and another they may not. That is where the mobility blinds comes in.
> 
> I by no means know everything, hell I have only been doing this for 7 years but I was in your same spot 7 years ago. even 6 or 5 years ago.LOL
> 
> I have found that they like to land or group up away from wood lines and a lot of the time on some of the highest areas in a field. Not always, but more often than not.
> 
> I have a golf course that we hunt and there is only one tree by the lake. A pine tree so 3 of us will cram under it. It works well so I am sure that the height of the blind might be ok all you can do is try it... I do agree with Weekendwarrior Ideally you want to be as flat and blind in as you can..



golf course geese are the best and the dumbest ever ...


----------



## Nelliboy2

There is a blind called kill zone. You can find the for around a hundred bucks. I have 2 of those and 2 finishers. They are the exact same blinds just a little different camo. I'd recommended them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

